# favorite smallie lure



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

what is everyones favorite lure to use for smallies i cant seem to ever catch them on anything i throw


----------



## V-MAX200 (Oct 16, 2007)

Tube. followed by a jerkbait.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

War Eagle spinnerbait.


----------



## dacrawdaddy (Aug 31, 2008)

Zoom super fluke jr., 4" stickworm, small bass jig with a Netbait tiny paca chunk for a trailer, Zoom shakey head worm, Slider whirley bee, and a clear plastic Heddon super spook jr. for clear water situations. For milky to muddy water water a Slider whirley bee, spinnerbait or rat-l-trap in bright colors will work.


----------



## 1mecheng (Jul 28, 2009)

The Rebel Wee Crawfish is my "go to" lure for smallies.


----------



## randywatson (Jul 31, 2008)

mepps in-line spinner. When all else fails, this usually does the trick. I hear a lot of people swear by the Rebel Wee Craw but I just can't seem to catch any fish with them and it's not for lack of trying.


----------



## superduder (Apr 12, 2008)

beetle spin, with a 3" curly tail grub in yellow.
seems to work pretty good.
J


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

Tiny heddon torpedo!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

1mecheng said:


> The Rebel Wee Crawfish is my "go to" lure for smallies.


I'll second that and it will catch most any other fish in the rivers also.


----------



## jcustunner24 (Aug 20, 2007)

1mecheng said:


> The Rebel Wee Crawfish is my "go to" lure for smallies.


Third vote for the rebel. Storm makes a similar lure, but it's been far less effective for me than the wee craw.


----------



## Bucket Mouth (Aug 13, 2007)

4th vote for the Rebel Craw. I like the biggest sized one that isnt the "Deep Diver". Great river lure.

My second choice is tubes, and my third is a #2 or #3 mepps inline spinner.

Honorable mention to Smithwick Rattlin Rogue (Floater), Berkley Power Frogs, and buzzbaits.


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

1/2 oz football jig


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

1rst 2 3/4 to 3 inch Mustard colored Strike King Tube Bait texas rigged on a EWG 3/0 Gamakatsu hook with a 1/8 oz bullet weight 

2nd My buddies homemade black 1/4 oz buzzbait with clacker 

3rd The Tiny Bill Norman crankbaits in various color patterns


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Sammy... Its a sick way to catch them


----------



## AnglinMueller (May 16, 2008)

I like to use a jig head with a twister tail or yum grub. I usually use either a 1/16 oz or 1/8 oz head.

Rapalla crank baits work pretty well for me too but I prefer touse those in lakes rather than rivers.


----------



## tiffinsmallies2 (Aug 11, 2008)

This is in no particular order just some river/creek favorites. keep baits relitively small/ moderate size.

in-line spinners (bluefox, rooster tail)
rapala cranks
tubes
3"grubs
beetle spins
small senkos
small casting spoons
live minnows


----------



## ohiomelvin (Jun 22, 2008)

thnks ill make sure i try these see which works best for me


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy (Apr 4, 2006)

Rebel wee craw, Rapala floaters black/silver, Rapala Shad Rap, Jitterbugs at night and lively bass minnows.


----------



## norseangler (Jan 8, 2009)

In rivers: Baby Chug Bug, 1/8 or 1/4 oz buzzbaits, Rebel Wee Craw, origin floating Rapala, #2 Mepps Spinner (in small creeks). In lakes: buzzbaits, Chug Bugs or Baby Chug Bugs, Hubs Chub, 4-inch green pumpkin stickbait, chartreuse or white spinnerbait, Husky Jerk.


----------



## BassCrazy (Oct 11, 2007)

Pop-R
4" Slider worm
tube jig
1/8 oz. jig & 101 pork chunk


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

bill norman red crankbait with flecks in it


----------



## metzbgsu (Jun 28, 2008)

Green pumpkin tube with chartreuse tail, black tube with purple/gold flake, or black tube with blue flake and blue tail...drag them along bottom while drifting and hook some 4+ pounders!

Jerkbaits I love too if you can find super clear water


----------



## bubba k (Mar 29, 2006)

freyedknot said:


> bill norman red crankbait with flecks in it


WOOOWWWW!!!! My favorite also!!!! Never would have thought anyone else in the world would make that claim! Shush....tell nobody!!!!! That has been my secret for years!!!!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Hopkins spoons.


----------



## shawney1986 (Jul 7, 2009)

Tube jig!!!


----------



## saugeye2 (Feb 15, 2009)

yellow rooster tail, tubes and rebel wee craw


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Black tube with red flake works pretty good for me, green pumpkin Booyah jig with a green pumkin Zoom chunk, and the Berkley Powerbait Beast when the water is stained.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

A 4" unweighted tube


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

Poor boys goby on a buckeye lures goby sled. Just drag it around any bay in erie.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

for rivers....nothing beats the rebel wee craw, for all species. War Eagle spinnerbaits are the only ones I throw. You can have the terminators.


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

Goby ANYTHING will kill the smallies at erie. Good choice!


----------



## bigrog55 (Mar 17, 2008)

green bitsy jig,poor boys golby baits, yum dinger's, and drop shotting burkley gulp leeches,minnows. and snap jigging hopkins spoons


----------



## LimitOut (Sep 28, 2009)

bigrog55 said:


> green bitsy jig,poor boys golby baits, yum dinger's, and drop shotting burkley gulp leeches,minnows. and snap jigging hopkins spoons


I'd love to see how noodling does at Erie for the trophy smallies!


----------



## Bassinb4sunup (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm a huge Pop-R fan!!! Nothing more exciting. And if you are patient you will catch a ton of bass post spawn all the way through mid-late fall. Tubes/w rattling jig head have been really productive lately for me on the river. A lot of guys catching some hawgs on weightless senkos. Manns 1- cranks and series 4 Sexy Shad crank have also been landing me some really nice fish this fall.


----------



## Rybo (Jul 23, 2009)

Buzzbait for me. Worked properly on a well known stretch of river, it will locate the schools for me. I'll then switch over to a Texas rigged senko once the bite on the buzz stops. Worked VERY slow, dead sticked half of the time.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

LimitOut said:


> I'd love to see how noodling does at Erie for the trophy smallies!


WHAT! does this mean????


----------



## Mr. Basskisser (Oct 18, 2005)

Buzzbait and a 5 inch Fluke


----------



## JimmyC (Nov 27, 2007)

Strike king mini king spinnerbait. White skirt


----------

